# Damaged 35 GTR, Rolling Shell, stripped, please read my Thread



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Greetings all. 

I'm on the hunt for a New and different Project.... 
Even though at present, I have numerous ongoing GTR projects that are awaiting completion.


I would prefer a starting , Driving 35, but could possibly be just the drivetrain damage or at worse... Non runner. 

Looking for a Damaged, Rolled even. 

Stripped down shell that's been put aside and never got back to completing. 

What's out there please reply or put me forward to someone that may have one.. 

Travelling to corners of the UK to collect isn't a problem as I've my own vehicle transporter,

*I could help you too if you're ever stuck. * 

Thank you in advance. 

Umar


----------

